# good price?



## android (Aug 18, 2004)

Hello, I just wanted to know if $2,700 is a good price for a 175,000 mile, manual,1992 Nissan 240SX?


This is a pic of car:










Thanks in advance!


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

Any mods? If no, I would say that price is WAYYYY too high; offer $1500 in hopes of getting it for $2000.


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

it looks lowered and new "ugly" rims.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

...and it looks like it was in a wreck.....look at the lights, the passenger one is down in the front bumper. also, paint jaerb


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

Ksilvia8 said:


> it looks lowered and new "ugly" rims.


Are those chromed Spec-V wheels? If so, ugh. If not, ugh.


----------



## android (Aug 18, 2004)

Nope it doesnt have any mods on it...do you guys know where I can find a good price for one in Los Angeles? Please post any links thanks.


----------



## android (Aug 18, 2004)

How about this 1....

Price $3,700
Mileage 97,000 
Exterior Color Black 
Interior Color Black 
Body Style Hatchback 
Doors Two Door 
Engine 4 Cylinder Gasoline 
Trans. Manual


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

android said:


>


Doesn't _look_ bad, but you never can tell...especially a 12-year-old car. $3,700 is ridiculous though. I would offer $1,800 unless it's at a stealership, in which case you may have more trouble talking them down.


----------

